# Study Network Australia



## paulineaub (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey all, did anyone complete a course with Study Network Australia? Is it a good one? I'm looking for an online diploma of Marketing.


----------



## Tony224 (May 4, 2015)

I have used Study Network Australia for a Double Diploma in Business and Management. It was easy to enrol with them and they let me know everything about HELP funding as well. My course is almost finished and I'm still getting heaps of tips and info from their Facebook page and website!


----------



## sandieb (May 21, 2015)

I have no idea but I would like to know about this.


----------



## Tony224 (May 4, 2015)

sandieb said:


> I have no idea but I would like to know about this.


What is it your looking for?


----------

